# CGC on 12/13/14



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Linus earned his Canine Good Citizenship title today. He is a St. Patrick's Day pup so it seems fitting that he earned his CGC on another interesting day 12/13/14. 

We had to work on the supervised separation but the hard work paid off. We trained that part of the test as a long down with separation. 

I should probably thank Pet Smart. They must think I'm a creeper or something. We've been hanging out in their stores for weeks now training. Linus was getting too excited by the presence of other dogs so parking ourselves (in a Down or Sit) in view of the door at Pet Smart really helped desensitize him.

I do try to buy something each time I use their store. Let's just say we are stocked up on treats for a while despite all the training. 

He licked and nuzzled the evaluator during the handling phase of the test. She kind of fell for him which didn't seem to hurt our results.  He can be a charming fellow...when he wants to be.

After the test I got a surprise chance to train with Frans Slaman. He visits my breeder from time to time and happened to have an open slot. Frans really helped my heeling, particularly building and using drive for the heel. Lots of stuff to think about and work on.

If you look closely at the picture below you can see a heron standing on the far bank. I took it a few weeks ago when we spotted the heron.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the CGC cert...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good job....I forgot he was a St Paddy day pup also...love the picture...


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

G-burg said:


> Congrats on the CGC cert...


 Thanks!



ksotto333 said:


> Good job....I forgot he was a St Paddy day pup also...love the picture...


 I got lucky with the picture. It's now on my desktop.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations! And, on an unforgettable date! I have thought of the CGC, but Fritz is a 'pet' and companion. I have searched and found an instructor apx 1/2 hour away.. Thinking about it, even if he is a pet it sounds like a good idea anyways..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

beautiful photo and congrats on your CGC. I bet many of the staffers at the pet store got a kick out of watching you and your dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done for the both of you!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow what a day to get your CGC! Congratulations, and your pup is very handsome


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Congratulations! And, on an unforgettable date! I have thought of the CGC, but Fritz is a 'pet' and companion. I have searched and found an instructor apx 1/2 hour away.. Thinking about it, even if he is a pet it sounds like a good idea anyways..


It's worth doing IMHO. Landlords and insurance companies prefer it (sometimes). It's also a set of goals you can use for your training. 



car2ner said:


> beautiful photo and congrats on your CGC. I bet many of the staffers at the pet store got a kick out of watching you and your dog.


I ended up talking to many of the employees and Linus made some new friends in the process. 



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Well done for the both of you!





Lobo dog said:


> Wow what a day to get your CGC! Congratulations, and your pup is very handsome


Thanks all!


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Mister C,

He is handsome and looks like he's going to be big as a tank; how old is Linus now ?

You gave me an idea to get my Maxwell acclimated to other dogs in public places.

Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------

